# please help wheels



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

son in law got 2012 popo sportsman 500 wants wheels are they all 4/156 or are they front 4/156 rear 4/110 what happened he bought 27 10 12 tires an they rub on front he dont want wheel spacers but we dont no what wheels to get


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All new Polaris should be 4/156 on all 4. Only the old SRA ones had a dif. rear hub. And they were 4/4. Not 4/110. 

As far as what wheels, that's up to you. I would imagine any normal IRS offset aftermarket rim would work & fix the rubbing issue. 

What's it rubbing? Shock?


----------



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks the tie rod end is rubbing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that makes sense. 

Just some regular offset aftermarket wheels should solve that issue. I tried to search for the offset info but can't find it yet. You just need to make sure that the aftermarket ones have at least 1" more offset than the stock. But any good tire/rim dealer should be able to tell you that, if you cant find the info in your owners manual. You could always lay the rim flat and measure it yourself.


----------



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks again popo dealer hooked him up with some ss rims cleared them good


----------

